# Who has the most writes to their SSD?



## Geofrancis (Mar 9, 2013)

currently my 80Gb intel x18M G2 running in my laptop has clocked up almost 2Tb of Writes. so i am at 24.8X capacity. has anyone got more than that ?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 9, 2013)

I would love to be able to tell you how much my pair of 32GB's has on them, but seeing how they are in raid and have been so since 2010/2011 I doubt very many people will top them...


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 9, 2013)

i got my Samsung last year for a good price, and i have running my pc almost 24-7, but there r reboots, updates and so on and case change in the time too, think u can't do with the pc on xD






i run all my games from a WD Green 500gb hdd instead of my SSD maybe that's why the write is so low


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 9, 2013)

here's my HyperX Blue after 7 months, god i love free stuff 






And yes that is a recipe for various types of jello shooters to the left


----------



## silkstone (Mar 9, 2013)

My Desktop drive does't record the info :/


----------



## AsRock (Mar 9, 2013)

cdawall said:


> I would love to be able to tell you how much my pair of 32GB's has on them, but seeing how they are in raid and have been so since 2010/2011 I doubt very many people will top them...



My intel SSD's have always been in raid too but being on a intel chipset don't stop it from reporting smart data.


----------



## Geofrancis (Mar 9, 2013)

silkstone said:


> My Desktop drive does't record the info :/



my express card SSD doesnt show any info either.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 9, 2013)

Here are my Force GTs in RAID-0.


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 9, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> Here are my Force GTs in RAID-0.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=50324&stc=1&d=1362843952
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=50325&stc=1&d=1362843952





MT Alex said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130309/Untitled.jpg



You guys need to update your firmware


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 9, 2013)

AthlonX2 said:


> You guys need to update your firmware



I don't see any need, it runs great.  What benefits are there?

It says this right on their site:


> If you are stable and do not have issues, we suggest that you do not flash your firmware.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 9, 2013)

NOOBS...


----------



## Nordic (Mar 9, 2013)

Mine does record that info. It just wasn't in the app I used.





Hmm... My hdd apparently has uncontrollable sector count... Not sure what that means yet but I am glad I downloaded this.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 9, 2013)

Corsair force 3 240GB - 2TB writes, only had it a couple of months though it's still showing 100% in SSDLife with those writes


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Mar 9, 2013)

silkstone said:


> My Desktop drive does't record the info :/



Same for my laptop drive (vertex 4) :-\

Edit: oh well, my version of Crystal Disk looks rly old... updated version show the write counter


----------



## adulaamin (Mar 9, 2013)

5 months old... The main reason it's high is my siblings insist on saving their files (downloads and all their sh!t) on the desktop even though I've always reminded them to save it to d:...


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 9, 2013)

I don't have a screenshot but I did just under 10TB reads AND writes on my Corsair Force 3 120GB in a year before it died. My Mushkin Chronos 240GB from November 2012 has 2.8TB reads and 1.76TB writes.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 9, 2013)

Just a baby






The cool thing is got these for $60 each with a rebate. I could get more for them now


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 9, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> I don't have a screenshot but I did just under 10TB reads AND writes on my Corsair Force 3 120GB in a year before it died.



How full was the drive on average? The more full the drive is the more likely certain sectors will get worn out.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 9, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> How full was the drive on average? The more full the drive is the more likely certain sectors will get worn out.



>80% full most of the time. The drive eventually failed when I upgraded to my 3770K/Z77 platform and power cycled the computer a lot of times when overclocking. It would work for maybe a minute or two and then become inaccessible and/or disappear.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 9, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> >80% full most of the time.



I always say don't fill it more than 80%. If it has the extra room to spread the writes to other parts of the drive, it will last longer.


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 10, 2013)

477GB, practically an infant.


----------



## bbmarley (Mar 10, 2013)

jeez i dont know how so much


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 10, 2013)

How come mine doesn't have it?


----------



## wiak (Mar 10, 2013)

my magician say 1.9TB
some months old Samsung SSD 840 PRO 256GB


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 10, 2013)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> How come mine doesn't have it?
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/VmBJ7Pp.png



Not all SSDs record how much data has been written and read.


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 10, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> Not all SSDs record how much data has been written and read.


It doesn't even have a temperature sensor.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## VulkanBros (Mar 10, 2013)

Seagate Momentus XT 750 GB
OCZ-Vector
OCZ-Vertex 4


----------



## wiak (Mar 10, 2013)

VulkanBros said:


> Seagate Momentus XT 750 GB
> OCZ-Vector
> OCZ-Vertex 4


hehe a danish dude 
norwegian dude here


----------



## terrastrife (Mar 11, 2013)

I actually reached the end of my write life cycle 
This tanked and stopped writing completely (while benchmarking to diagnose), but 10 year warranty so no problem!

I put about 500GB of writes a week on my current intel 520.


----------



## VulkanBros (Mar 11, 2013)

wiak said:


> hehe a danish dude
> norwegian dude here



Jo.....and an old member --- like You


----------

